# I'm going to need a bigger cart and cooler!



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

Good Afternoon Folks, and Happy New Year!
I've been fishing and catching some pretty good-sized blue catfish. In the first picture, is one that I caught Saturday and it was more than 30 inches long. I'm thankful for the two fisherman that assisted me getting it into my large net. 
The next is one is approximately over 24 inches, and the other picture is of some catfish I smoked last Friday.
I hope you all are still fishing and catching as well. 
Peace! 🙂


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice thats a beaut


----------



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

Rich60 said:


> Nice thats a beaut


Thank you.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Those smoked ones look great. I just pulled some blue cat fillets from last fall out of the freezer to fix for dinner tomorrow. Keep on catchin'.


----------



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

Jerry Norris said:


> Those smoked ones look great. I just pulled some blue cat fillets from last fall out of the freezer to fix for dinner tomorrow. Keep on catchin'.


Thanks, will do.


----------



## barnlaos1 (Jan 3, 2017)

where are you catching them??


----------



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

barnlaos1 said:


> where are you catching them??


In the river.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

🍻 waiting until it warms up.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Great catch Judy A. I was debating heading back out and you have sealed the deal. What were you using for bait? I usually use "cut bait" for winter cats.


----------



## barnlaos1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Judy A. said:


> In the river.


😂😂😂


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

barnlaos1 said:


> 😂😂😂


She usually fishes in the lower Potomac river.


----------



## ARH1956 (Apr 9, 2012)

Judy A. said:


> Good Afternoon Folks, and Happy New Year!
> I've been fishing and catching some pretty good-sized blue catfish. In the first picture, is one that I caught Saturday and it was more than 30 inches long. I'm thankful for the two fisherman that assisted me getting it into my large net.
> The next is one is approximately over 24 inches, and the other picture is of some catfish I smoked last Friday.
> I hope you all are still fishing and catching as well.
> Peace! 🙂


About the title of this thread: I've just updated carts. I went from a highly modified Wheeleez wheelbarrow style cart to a modded Big Kahuna Cart.


----------

